# Standard deduction



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi Good afternoon...an easy question but want to be sure I do it right...
Married filing separately
STANDARD DEDUCTION, there are 3 boxes.
Someone can claim: (You as a dependant) (Your spouse as a dependant) (Spouse itemizes on a separate return or you were a dual-status alien). Boxes 2 and 3 are discarded, as spouse a NRA doesn,t need to file..
My doubt is the first box...should I check that box or not..? Nobody claims me as dependant anywhere....should I leave that box open? Thanks so much.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Do not check the box! It's only for the case where your Mom or Dad can claim you as a dependent for whatever reason.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

As Bev says those two check boxes are for cases where someone else can claim you (and/or your spouse) as a dependent.

Bev's example is probably the most common, a young adult who has to file, but is still considered a dependent. But there are a bunch of other scenarios...and qualified relatives that come into play.


----------

